# [spiegel.de] Verbraucherzentrale mahnt "Jamba" ab



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

Der "Spiegel online" berichtet unter
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,371819,00.html
dass der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband Jamba wegen "undurchsichtiger Vertragsbedingungen" abgemahnt habe.


----------



## FLOPPER (27 August 2005)

Na, die werden sowiesobald umsatz verlieren, wenn mtv und viva von 16-00 keine spots mehre von denen senden. serh schön, das ist ne [], auf die leider teens reinfallen.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

*Jetzt auch bei Heise*

Jetzt berichtet auch Heise über diesen Fall.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63299


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

heise schrieb:
			
		

> Jamba beziehungsweise Jamster hat indirekt schon in in Großbritannien Ärger mit den Verbraucherschützern bekommen und in San Diego, Kalifornien, ist über die Kanzlei Callahan, McCune & Willis eine Sammelklage (Class Action Suit) wegen irreführender Werbung anhängig.


Können sich deutsche Geschädigte der amerikanischen Klage anschließen? In gewissen Konstellationen soll das möglich sein. Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

Hier noch der Originalbericht aus dem TSP, auf den sich Heise und Spiegel beziehen:
http://archiv.tagesspiegel.de/archiv/28.08.2005/2016722.asp


----------

